# Turbo or Naturally Aspirated?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I havent gotten my 240 yet... but i was wondering... what would the most cost effective way to get power. I know the SR20DET swap is always any option. Those run like $1000+ right? What about turboing the stock motor? Do they make a turbo exhaust manifold for it? 

What about Naturally Aspirated Horsepower? Is it possible to take a stock 155hp 240sx motor up to like 200hp? I know i'd need the usual... Cold Air intake... Nice free flowing exhaust... What next?



(I've also seen alot of sets of coilovers for the 240 on ebay ... Are those crap? They seem nice.. a set of 4 adjustable 0-4" coilovers new in the box for like 200)HERE


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well Turbo is the cheapest way to get lots of power. I would say that depending on what year you get 240, there are turbo kits for 91+, and pice together kits for 89-90. if you get an s13 your better off swaping in an SR for the money, as its cheaper then a turbo kit, and gets you about the same power. NA is expensive and dosent yeild that much power, that 200hp NA KA24de would most likely cost you 3000+ in parts and laber. where 250rwhp could be had from a SR for that same price, and then just 500-1000 more could yeild you 300-350 rwhp.

the best coilovers you can get for the price is ground control, anything else, besides the really nice stuff isnt worth it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

N/A cost u more to get 200hp then a SR20DET will cost u to get 205hp stock 

u make the decision...although its obvious


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The KA motor is weaker than the SR, so the KA won't make as much power like the SR.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

How much would it run for a SR20DET swap? 1000 for the motor? i'd be putting it in myself with some other friends.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2000+


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

The stock bottom end on a KA24e is good for about 300rwhp, the stock bottom end on a KA24de is good for about 350-400 if tuned corectly. the stock bottom end on a SR20det is good for about 400-500 rwhp, depending on how well its turned. My KA24e is good for 400+ rwhp the way its setup now, as long as its all tuned corectly. so it all pretty much comes down to turning.

if you get a 95+ 240sx with low miles, the stage 1-2 turbo kit will yeild you 240-280 rwhp for a little more then the cost of the sr swap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

What about the stock KA24e? Do they make turbo exhaust manifolds for those? Thats probley the only important piece you'd need. I can get a turbo, i already have an intercooler, boost controller, i can get piping. Other parts like injectors, fuel pump, ect is not a problem either. But you cant have a turbo setup without the turbo manifold. Does anyone make them for the KA24e?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I actually came across a company that does make them while I was surfing one night,I believe it was realnissan.com.If you are messing with the KA24E,I think it will be better to do a SR20DET swap.I love the KA,but the 12 valve is not cost effective to hop up in my opinion.It also doesn't have some of the DE's improved features like the piston coolers(the SR20DET also has these).


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Im sorry i was talking about the KA24DE.... If you got intake, exhaust, cams, mabey some pullys and smaller things like that... where would you figure it would stand? I want like 190 N/A horsepower. Is that possible without doing crazy porting and polishing? Does anyone make a turbo exhuast manifold for the KA24DE that you can buy? I have pretty much everything needed to make a turbo system....turbo...intercooler... piping wouldnt be a prob.. i have a boost controller... JUST NEED THE MANIFOLD


thanks


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Revhard makes the most common manifold, i belive there are about 3 difrent ones out there. www.realnissan.com cares both KA24e and KA24de turbo parts.

as for 190hp in a KA24de NA, you will have to do head work and and argresive cam. and would cost has much as a SR20det.

the SR20det swap woudl cost at minimum 2500 for a cheap front clip and you doing the work on the swap.

lets put it these way, all the work done to my engine and i most likely only have 140 rwhp and 150 rwlbs/ft and i could have swaped an SR20det, got a FMIC and lots of other little upgrades along with it for what i have spend so fare.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

How much boost do you think a KA24DE could take without melting or blowing anything? Does a turbo on the KA24DE running at 9spi sound too excessive?vi'd have a good front mount intercooler, boost controller, retarded timing, ect, and all the good stuff. Id be perfectly happy having a 220hp 240sx. 

Does that goal seem reachable?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

that would be easy to get with a KA engine. the NSport kits puts out 240 whp. and thats just with a JWT ecu upgrade, and i belive stock fuel system. the KA block isnt really that weak, and if you tune it right with enough fuel, you could see over 300 whp on the stock engine. so i guess what i am saying is you should be fine. plus you could start building a short block on the side to take the boost better on the side, so when your block gose, you can just swap over your head and be on your way with a block strounger then a SR20


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

240hp? That is with a turbo right? not just a fuel system upgrade correct? I've heard that in order to turbo these suckers you gotta remove some stock stuff in the engine bay. What would have to go? Or was that info incorrect...


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well there are some difrent turbo kits out there for the KA24de engine (check the SCC thats on the news stands). the only things that i would think you might have to remove are the emistions stuff, witch you might not have to either. oh and the old exhaust header.

for there base upgrade you do not need to upgrade the fuel system. the stock fuel pump in the a KA 240 will handle up to about 240hp, but that is pushing it and you would be better off upgrading to a walbro 255 just to be safe. you would also want to upgrade to some stock sr20 injectors, or if you want to be safe up to 350hp get some 50lbs+ injectors.


----------

